# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Naar sauna gaan of niet?

## zap

Ik ben een jonge veertiger (M) en ben sinds een paar dagen aan 't denken of een saunabezoek goed voor mij zou zijn. Ik zit met een pak opgekropte spanningen en ik heb vroeger ook wel eens een sauna bezocht, ik vond het heerlijk en ik kwam als een totaal ander mens buiten. Maar dat is bijna 20 jaar geleden en ondertussen heeft er zich een vervelend (maar geen ernstig) lichamelijk probleem voorgedaan, waardoor bijvoorbeeld in zwemkledij rondlopen al niet meer voor de hand liggend is. Dus sauna's al zeker niet. Zou het een probleem zijn? Ik denk dat ik het saunabezoek zelf weer heerlijk zou vinden, gewoon omwille van de helende werking.
Maar alleen gaan vind ik een beetje stom en ik heb in mijn kennissenkring ook niemand die mee zou willen gaan, zelfs mijn vrouw niet. Misschien kan ik via dit forum iemand vinden die me een beetje kan helpen hiermee? Regio: Noord-Brabant/Belgisch Noord-Limburg. Opgelet: dit is *geen* contactzoekertje, maar misschien is het voor mij handiger als ik gezelschap vind. Hoofdvraag is "gaan of niet".

----------


## Flogiston

Het is wat lastig concrete tips te geven zolang we niet weten om welk lichamelijk ongemak het gaat.

Ik weet dat sommige sauna's "zwembroekdagen" hebben. Die zijn bedoeld voor mensen die moeite hebben met naaktheid (van zichzelf en/of van anderen). Je gaat dan in normale zwemkleding naar de sauna.

Voor overige handicaps en ongemakken kun je het beste contact opnemen met een sauna in jouw omgeving, denk ik. Leg hen het probleem voor, en vraag of er mogelijkheden zijn om aan jouw wensen (of angsten) tegemoet te komen.

Een derde mogelijkheid is je behandelaar in het ziekenhuis, eventueel een hulpverlener die mensen helpt het normale leven weer zo goed mogelijk op te pakken. Heb je geen toegang tot dergelijke mensen, dan is ook de huisarts een goed contactpunt. Vraag hen of ze je kunnen helpen. Goede kans dat zij je tips kunnen geven vanuit hun jarenlange ervaring met mensen in vergelijkbare omstandigheden.

Tot slot, wanneer jouw ongemak iets heel specifieks is zoals incontinentie of een stoma, kun je informeren bij een belangengroep of patiëntenorganisatie.

Ik wens je veel succes, en vele ontspannende saunabezoeken!

Flo

----------


## zap

Bedankt voor je antwoord. Helaas is het een probleem wat niet verholpen kan worden. Het gaat om een huidafwijking waar er fibromen voorkomen, in mijn geval ook nogal veel. Ik kan aannemen dat dit voor andere saunabezoekers een beetje afschrikkend is, daar ligt voornamelijk het probleem. Naaktheid is dus niet het probleem, dat was bij mijn eerste saunabezoek enkel een kleine drempel maar ik vond dat achteraf bekeken net één van de bevrijdendste aspecten van de sauna, samen met het geweldige ontstressende gevoel

----------


## Flogiston

Ik begrijp het probleem nu een stuk beter.

Hoe groot is het aangetaste gebied? Kan dat gebied misschien tijdelijk worden bedekt met een verband of met gaas? Dan ziet iedereen natuurlijk wel dat je "iets" hebt, maar is het mogelijke afschrikwekkende effect verdwenen. Dit natuurlijk in overleg met de sauna, zodat je niet wordt weggestuurd vanwege onhygiënisch gedrag. Je bent immers volkomen schoon, en jouw verband is dat ook omdat je het alleen maar omdoet voor de duur van het saunabezoek.

Een alternatief is een zwemkledingdag, waarbij jij een soort "mannenbadpak" aantrekt. Dat valt natuurlijk ook op, maar niet op de "afschrikwekkende" manier. Hier geldt dat wat uitleg wonderen doet bij de overige aanwezigen.

Iets wat me net pas te binnen schiet: neem contact op met de psoriasis-vereniging. Veel mensen met psoriasis willen ook wel eens naar de sauna, maar durven dat niet omdat ook hun huidaandoening er voor anderen niet alleen afschrikwekkend, maar ook "vies" uitziet. Misschien hebben zij een oplossing.

----------


## zap

Het aangetaste gebied zit vooral op rug en buik/borst. Het valt eerlijk gezegd van ver niet fel op, maar het is er wel. En een badpak: liever niet, als ik ooit een sauna bezoek, dan liefst ook zoals het hoort. Een mannenbadpak zou ook alleen maar nog meer aandacht trekken. Maar dat van de psoriasisvereniging is geen slecht idee! 't Is niet precies hetzelfde maar voor mij zou dat wel een oplossing zijn, dankjewel!

----------

